# Bilder von der Eurobike 2008



## Andreas.Berz (7. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

hier ein paar Bilder des ETS-X-Nachfolgers "Altitude" von der Eurobike.

Den Anfang machen die beiden Carbon-Modelle des Altitude.

Laut Bikeaction wurden die Carbon-Altitudes erst am Mittwoch ausgepackt.


----------



## Andreas.Berz (7. September 2008)

Hier die Alu-Modelle des Altitudes........

Vom 30er habe ich leider keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dd-bummi (7. September 2008)

Schöne Bilder, Andreas.

Hast du auch Fotos vom Element 50 oder 70 gemacht?


----------

